# Hooch Pups at 4 weeks



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG !!! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I think that last one should be entered into the puppy contest this month...so cute.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww very very cute photos Hooch. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

they are adorable


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are coming along great! What a couple of cuties there. Those paws look huge. Thanks for warming my heart.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are soo cute Hooch! You are a great grandpa  I really wish I could have one.. they look so cute!


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

completely the most adorable puppers ever lol...I want a puppy now...:doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what little beauties, and they look pretty chunky too at 4 weeks....................what ye feeding em ??


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

They're so cute! I am in love with their little tails!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are adorable and I think they are Bama's half brother if Max is the daddy Hooch. I love the picture of them side by side exact position. But the last one is pretty cute too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> what little beauties, and they look pretty chunky too at 4 weeks....................what ye feeding em ??


They are on Purina Pro Plan Puppy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> They are adorable and I think they are Bama's half brother if Max is the daddy Hooch. I love the picture of them side by side exact position. But the last one is pretty cute too.


yeppers Max is the daddy and dumb ol Laurel is the mother.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Hooch, they are just gorgeous!!!!!!....stop teasing us!!!!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

aww look at those cute fuzzy butts, you just want to kisses those little noses


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> They are on Purina Pro Plan Puppy.


they are certainly doing well on it !!

I must have missed the posts on your new litter, but it's nice to see them out n about exploring.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hooch they are beautiful!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> they are certainly doing well on it !!
> 
> I must have missed the posts on your new litter, but it's nice to see them out n about exporling.


I missed it too. LOL They were concieved by accident while I was in the hospital, carried to term while I was in the hospital and I was out of the hospital for the birth and in the hospital again the next day. It has been fun. ROFL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gorgeous pups..... they are lil butterballs......::::


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

aawww.....cute! You should put the pup with his face in the clover, in the photo contest. That's a perfect St. Pat's day pic.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Holy Cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

little fluffy fur balls!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I missed it too. LOL They were concieved by accident while I was in the hospital, carried to term while I was in the hospital and I was out of the hospital for the birth and in the hospital again the next day. It has been fun. ROFL



glad everything worked out for the pups, and how are you doing, I'm still aiming to give you call..................I haven't forgot


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

They are all SOO adorable!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

They are absoloutely adorable!!!!!!! I wish I was closer, I'd offer to babysit.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> glad everything worked out for the pups, and how are you doing, I'm still aiming to give you call..................I haven't forgot


I am hanging in there. Been losing some sleep due to water retention issues but other than that I think I am okay.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

awwww they are soo cute big fluff balls


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Irresistable! Such adorable little tykes!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!! They are stunningly(is that a word?) beautiful pups Hooch!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pair of little porkers!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Purty cute Golden mixes! (ducking and running....)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Seriously, those are adorable puppies, Hooch!
I LOVE the pic in the clover:heartbeat


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hooch - Your pups are SO stinkin adorable!!! Thanks for posting, that made my day


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You truly have gorgeous dogs and pups!.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, Hooch! Nice work, Grandpa!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my fluffy cuteness!!!!!!! They are friggan adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooches puppies have got it going on!! They are ADORABLE!!  They make me smile!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG! Just adorable Hooch- you make good puppers young man!!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

What ADORABLE puppies!!!


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

They are just adorable!!!! I love puppies at 4-6 weeks. Watching them "learn" new things. I'm needing a puppy breath fix)

Deb


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - they are just perfect!!!! So adorable! Who wouldn't want one????? :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

Tiffany


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

They are beautiful!

Helaine


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good looking puppers Hoochwa! Which one is mine?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are so beautiful i just could hug them all.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are so precious- nothing brings a smile to the face quicker than looking at sweet puppy pics.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! I want one! :


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What adorable little butterballs. Some times the best things are accidental.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Riding Lawnmower??? Those kids keep growing like they are you can ride them in another week!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Good looking puppers Hoochwa! Which one is mine?


 
The one that's not mine, Vernwa.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG  are they adorables!!!!!!!!!!! Lil fluffballs, puppy smooches


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

These are the cutest pups I have ever seen...congrats!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG there adorable







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Them pups are as great an example of God's power and majesty as anyone could imagine!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, love those pup pictures!!!! They are adorable!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Good looking puppers Hoochwa! Which one is mine?


We would have to let your wife pick!!!! ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone they are finally to the age I can start enjoying them.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

awww....two little teddy bears running around! Can I come live with ya Hooch! LOL


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What sweet puppies you have there Hooch! Very adorable lil fluff balls!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello cute little pups!!!  
They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-they have got to be the cutest puppies I have seen! I keep coming back here because looking at their cute little faces makes me smile, and I sure do need some smiles


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-they have got to be the cutest puppies I have seen! I keep coming back here because looking at their cute little faces makes me smile, and I sure do need some smiles


No job yet??? Or is something else going on???


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> No job yet??? Or is something else going on???


Forget that I now remember it is Marie!!! So sorry for you!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No job yet but much worse-I had to put Marie to sleep yesterday. She had cancer as well as the IBD. I got to hold her and she went quietly to sleep in my arms.

Your puppies are the perfect antidote to sorrow-so adorable, with their sweet, happy lives stretched out in front of them!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My vet met me out at the lake one day to put one of mine to sleep. One minute he was wading in the water (though struggling) the next minute we were laying under our tree. I know the pain you are feeling. You know it is the right thing but the pain and loss is still there. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> No job yet but much worse-I had to put Marie to sleep yesterday. She had cancer as well as the IBD. I got to hold her and she went quietly to sleep in my arms.


I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Hooch, those are the most precious little pups I've ever seen! You're making me want another puppy and that is not good. :


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Those pups need to have their bellies snorgled, they are adorable.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> yeppers Max is the daddy and dumb ol Laurel is the mother.


hmmmmmm....dumb ol Laurel....????


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Hooch! They are just adorable! I want to jump though the screen and steal them!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> No job yet but much worse-I had to put Marie to sleep yesterday. She had cancer as well as the IBD. I got to hold her and she went quietly to sleep in my arms.
> 
> Your puppies are the perfect antidote to sorrow-so adorable, with their sweet, happy lives stretched out in front of them!


 
Linda, I am so sorry about your sweet Marie. Its so very hard to lose one of our babies. Sleep softly sweet Marie!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Those pups need to have their bellies snorgled, they are adorable.


Snoorgled? I love it!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

This does not help my puppy fever! Gosh I need one! Absolutely adorable, doesn't get much cuter than a golden pup!


----------

